# Just had to share...



## Mindi (May 3, 2016)

This is Elsa and since my 6 yr old is currently into Ghostbusters...little Egon


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 3, 2016)

Very cute, congrats!!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 3, 2016)

That is an adorable picture


----------



## norseofcourse (May 3, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2016)

Congrats! What a cute pair


----------



## Mindi (May 3, 2016)

Thanks!  He has a twin sister Sparkles, but not sure where she was at that moment.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 4, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

Adorable picture. What breed are they?


----------



## Mindi (May 5, 2016)

Dad is either Horned Dorset or Polypay, but we believe mom is a Polypay.  Either way, I love all my lambies no matter what they look like


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2016)

Awww....... I love lambies!


----------

